# Bridge igb0 (PPPoE) to igb1



## JIntors (Oct 23, 2016)

Hello boys and grils I have a problem.
So here are some details:

I have one server with 2 lan ports and FreeBSD 9.2 on it.
First lan igb0 is connected with PPPoE and I got tun0 drive.
(connection was tested and worked)
Now I want to give internet to my wireless/router from the other port igb1.
I have try with Bridge but it doesnt work

Any solution?


----------

